# Silverbullet Gun Oil "One Shot One Soul"



## Snaquebite (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.silverbulletgunoil.net/index.html


SILVER BULLET GUN OIL, is a HIGHLY EFFECTIVE Counter-Islamic terrorist force 
multiplier. SILVER BULLET GUN OIL was designed specifically to put Demoralizing FEAR and 
TERROR into SUPPOSEDLY "Fearless" Islamo-Fascist terrorists. It was created  with the "TRUE 
BELIEVER'' in mind. According to the Koran, Allah states, "Any of my followers contaminated by 
swine at the time of his death will be denied entry to my paradise forever, I HATE THE STENCH 
OF SWINE."

HOW does SILVER BULLET GUN OIL work? SILVER BULLET GUN OIL CONTAINS 13% USDA 
LIQUEFIED PIG FAT. The PIG FAT is mixed  with our blended, hi-grade WEAPONS OIL designed for 
use in ALL FIREARMS.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2010)

LMAO it was bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## FNULNU (Jan 24, 2010)

Fucking Awesome!


----------



## QC (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess if the janood can prance around doing the Bagdad funky chicken with their AK's and Korans then we're good to go!


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2010)

You get a +3 to your mana if you use this in conjunction with a Trijicon sight.


----------



## QC (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea verily


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You get a +3 to your mana if you use this in conjunction with a Trijicon sight.


 
cross thread reps to you FF


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You get a +3 to your mana if you use this in conjunction with a Trijicon sight.


 
what if you drink holy water, consecrated win,e eat the wafers from a Catholic mass, while using a trijicon with a rifle freshly cleaned with silver bullet? Huh?
Whaddya get then?

(oh, I am so going to Hell for this post... better start now... Bless me Father for I have sinned....)


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 25, 2010)

India's First War of Independence was, in part, spurred by the rumor that the new rifle cartridges the British were issuing to their Bengal Infantry regiment allegedly had a casing made of cow and pig fat, which had to be bitten off by mouth. Talk about a "silver bullet", with the cow being sacred to Hindus and anything pig abhorrent to Muslims, virtually all the soldiers refused to use the cartridges.


----------

